# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  600mm Tank

## comet

I decided to transfer my sakura shrimps over to a new tank. Setting up a tank next to where my computer is. Is a slim 2 feet tank by Gex. 

Dimension: 600 x 200 x 250mm
Volume: 26 litres
Lighting: Aquasonic Sirus LED 60cm
Soil: Gex Shrimp and plant 4kg
Fertilization: Excel, P, K, Comprehensive. (all from seachem)

The tank was setup on 11.8.2012, wanting the plants to be more establish first before posting it.

Day 1:
 


First time trying this plant, Ranunculus inundatus (fingers cross):



Other plants include glosso and Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides:



How the tanks looks like in my room, with 4 feet tank on the left and the new 2 feet on the right, woke up every morning and first thing is look at my garden:



Day 17:
Sakura shrimps and microrasbora is transfer to this tank.



Close up shot of the glosso spreading:



55 days since setup, glosso is spreading well:


More updates coming~

----------


## diazman

:Well done:  Best dream setup  :Grin:  If only i have a room too, would have done one like yours. What's the temperature of the tank like?

----------


## sammajor

Nice setup

----------


## gid

Very nice!

Your glosso can carpet with just LED? I was under the impression that LED is not strong enough. So i have been using 2x8w T5 for my 1 foot tank.

Oh and do you have a pic of your bigger tank? Show us!

----------


## tongyang

Nice layout. Well selection and placement of driftwoods: the size, proportion and shape, makes your tank look bigger than 60cm.

----------


## comet

Thanks for all the nice comments.




> Very nice!
> 
> Your glosso can carpet with just LED? I was under the impression that LED is not strong enough. So i have been using 2x8w T5 for my 1 foot tank.
> 
> Oh and do you have a pic of your bigger tank? Show us!


Yup I am using a very bright LED. Which have more light bulbs. So far its been growing the glosso well. The larger tank link is in my signature. Theres alot changes to it at the moment. Will update there soon.

----------


## comet

> Best dream setup  If only i have a room too, would have done one like yours. What's the temperature of the tank like?


The tank is around 29 deg most of the time. Fan is on during day time via timer. Yup, I totally enjoy waking up and look at my tanks first thing in the morning.

----------


## ralliart12

> Other plants include glosso and Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides:


Hi, may I know where did you get the good quality Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, & any tips to planting them?

----------


## comet

> Hi, may I know where did you get the good quality Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, & any tips to planting them?


I got them from c328. On a tray outside the shop. Is not always there all the time. Most of them didn't survive well in my tank actually. Only a few bunch of plants survive. I plant them like glosso, cutting each plantlet and insert into soil. So far, they don't seems well in my tank actually.

----------


## Moses

Very nice setup on both tanks!

----------


## comet

Here some recent updates (taken with iPhone, most of my photos are taken with iPhone): 

Day 82, plants still growing well with just excel and fertilization. Glosso slowly spreading well.



Added new shrimps to the tank

----------


## deric79k

really an health tank , plants all grow nicely

----------


## apek19

Neat setup bro. Surprised that it's actually 2 feet. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## comet

Some updates:

Stem plants growing well. (which I need help in ID them)


The stem plant. There's 3 leaves per node. ID anyone?


And I just got this Bucephilandra 'Deep Purple' to try. Totally love it. Not sure if the name is really correct.

----------


## Shadow

> The stem plant. There's 3 leaves per node. ID anyone?


Its HM (Hemianthus micranthemoides)

----------


## comet

> Its HM (Hemianthus micranthemoides)


Ah thanks. Just as what I have guessed.

----------


## comet

8months after setup. Plants had been changed.




Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' planted few weeks back:




Pellia:

----------


## troyz

hi bro...may i know where you bought the Rannunculus plant...thanks

----------


## gregyeoh

Hi, where did you get your Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' from? And are you dosing iron, or do the leaves stay this red with Excel, Seachem Flourish, P and K? Also, is that C. Parva in front of the pellia? How's the Bucephilandra 'Deep Purple' doing? Thanks.

----------


## comet

> hi bro...may i know where you bought the Rannunculus plant...thanks


Oh I brought it from c328. It's not there all the time. Once awhile they carry stock of it

----------


## comet

> Hi, where did you get your Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' from? And are you dosing iron, or do the leaves stay this red with Excel, Seachem Flourish, P and K? Also, is that C. Parva in front of the pellia? How's the Bucephilandra 'Deep Purple' doing? Thanks.


Hey hi. I got the plant from petmart in serangoon north. You can find the plant easily at c328 too. It's in a tropica 1.2 grow series. So far the color hasn't change since I planted it. I dose additional iron using seachem iron. It respond well with my usual dosing of excel and other seachem products. So far looking great and getting taller as time go by. 

Yup, that's a c. Prava. So far no issue with it apart from its slow growth. Its slow and stable and I recently found a new runner shoot emerge elsewhere in the tank. 

The bucep are doing well, spreading more leaves and growing slow and steady. Leaves are still in great colors. 

Cheers, 
Harry

----------


## diazman

bro comet, may i know what's your excel regiment on this tank? Whats the monthly damage?

----------


## comet

Hey. I dose 0.6ml per day. Using a bottle to squirt it. I have 2 tanks to dose excel with. I refill them with 500ml size of excel. The cost is around 2 red note ( if I remember correctly). Which last me around 3-4 months.

----------


## comet

Realize I haven't update my tank for some time. This is taken when it was 11 months old.

----------


## misa

Nice progress log of your tank :Smile:  just to check, will your glosso grow vertically once they root to the soil?

----------


## Xanavi

Saw the first post, like your room setup a lot!
Just curious, what is the width of your 4 ft tank?

----------


## comet

> Nice progress log of your tank just to check, will your glosso grow vertically once they root to the soil?


A few of them did grow vertically. I just cut off the long ones and it don't seems to grow tall again.

----------


## comet

> Saw the first post, like your room setup a lot!
> Just curious, what is the width of your 4 ft tank?


Thanks thanks! My 4 feet tank is 1 feet wide. Custom made to fit into the weird corner of my room.

----------


## Daveyy

Hey bro. Nice setup. Can share what filter you using?

----------


## comet

> Hey bro. Nice setup. Can share what filter you using?


 I am using an Eden 501 for this tank. The output isn't strong enough at all for this tank. But is sufficient for my shrimps and boraras.

----------


## Daveyy

> I am using an Eden 501 for this tank. The output isn't strong enough at all for this tank. But is sufficient for my shrimps and boraras.


I see i see. Can I know how you position your intake and output for your filter? Thanks!!

----------


## comet

> I see i see. Can I know how you position your intake and output for your filter? Thanks!!


I place them both on 1 side. Intake located at the back of the tank, while the output is in the front part.

----------

